# Rip Hamilton Waived/Likely to sign 2 year 10 mil. deal w/Bulls



## Marcus13

This should start the annual rumors of Hamilton joining the Bulls

http://www.freep.com/article/201112...stons-waive-Richard-Hamilton?odyssey=nav|head


----------



## HB

*Re: Rip Hamilton Waived*

There goes all that talk about VC coming. Rip makes more sense.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Rip Hamilton Waived*

Good fit IMO


----------



## garnett

*Re: Rip Hamilton Waived*

No thanks.


----------



## Firefight

*Re: Rip Hamilton Waived*

Meh... as a guy to bring off the bench, OK... as a starting SG, nah.


----------



## Fergus

*Re: Rip Hamilton Waived*

I think Rip would be a better choice as a starting shooting gaurd with the Bulls then Brewer or Bogans. Heck, he would be a better choice than Vince Carter or anyone else I have heard mentioned as likely candidates for the mid level exemption. Jason Richardson or Nick Young might be better, but they seem to be looking for more money.

Assuming Rip will sign for the money offered, which is the rumor, I am all for it.


----------



## yodurk

*Re: Rip Hamilton Waived*

I would take Rip Hamilton over most of the names being thrown around. Even at 33, he is still a good solid all-around SG who plays within a system. More importantly, he is making a ton of cash from Detroit from the buy-out so I could see him signing for CHEAP.

I am not expecting to find a long-term solution at SG this year. We are paying (or soon to be paying) $10M+ per season to our other 4 starters. It is a MUST to find a cheaper alternative to play SG. The most productive players you will find for cheap are ring-chasing vets willing to take a pay cut. All signs are that J-Rich, Caron, and Crawford are not willing to take a pay cut. Let alone the younger guys like Afflalo and Nick Young who are looking for their first big pay day.

Rip will do great here. He is a smart player, has a sweet shooting stroke (can even hit the 3 when he wants to), can handle the ball a little, amazing FT shooter (great for crunch time)...if he takes less than the MLE on a 3-yr deal, I am all for it.


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: Rip Hamilton Waived*

Rip would be an ideal fit, in my opinion, and is the best of e names being kicked around as a starting 2. He would be a significant upgrade over Bogans. No longer would we be playing 4 on 5 on offense.

I don't think finding the long-tm fit for the 2 in free agency this year is the way to go. That person doesn't really seem to be there. Also, with salary cap restraints, it's unreasonable to think you'll trot the same team out on the floor for ten years. Look at all the moving parts in the dynasty Bulls. The nature of the beast will be identifying some core players and making the right moves for peripheral pieces around them as the years pass. The Bulls are in win-now mode, and Rip is a good win-now pickup.


----------



## yodurk

*Re: Rip Hamilton Waived*

I hate quoting Twitter, but this guy Vincent Goodwill is a Pistons' beat writer. Surely he is a fairly reliable source:

http://twitter.com/vgoodwill



> Vincent Goodwill
> @vgoodwill Vincent Goodwill
> Rip closing in on a 2-yr deal with the Bulls...looks like @ESwilley is gonna get her wish!
> 21 minutes ago via UberSocial for BlackBerry


I'd be pretty stoked about this, we'd be set for a really strong season. And as a pipe dream...maybe the waived Chauncey Billups will follow his buddy to Chicago to be our backup combo-guard. Billups has plenty left in the tank for that type of role.


----------



## Dornado

*Re: Rip Hamilton Waived*

I'm sorry - Rip Hamilton (was) a quality player, but is not what this team needs right now, in my opinion. I think it was pretty clear to anyone who saw the Indiana or Miami series that when D-Rose faced multiple tall defenders on the perimeter it was really our lack of a viable ball handling option outside of Rose that hurt us. 

Rip Hamilton is a shooting guard version of Luol Deng, not a guy who can create his own offense, which is truly what we need. Hamilton is better than Bogans, but I still feel like our situation would only be slightly improved.


----------



## yodurk

*Re: Rip Hamilton Waived*



Dornado said:


> I'm sorry - Rip Hamilton (was) a quality player, but is not what this team needs right now, in my opinion. I think it was pretty clear to anyone who saw the Indiana or Miami series that when D-Rose faced multiple tall defenders on the perimeter it was really our lack of a viable ball handling option outside of Rose that hurt us.
> 
> Rip Hamilton is a shooting guard version of Luol Deng, not a guy who can create his own offense, which is truly what we need. Hamilton is better than Bogans, but I still feel like our situation would only be slightly improved.


I agree that we could use a second ballhandler. However, even 33-yr old Hamilton would instantly be the 2nd best ballhandler in our starting lineup. A FAR better ballhandler than Deng and Bogans. He is not as good as Jamal Crawford with the handles (or even McGrady), but he is on par with J-Rich, Caron Butler, Nick Young, and Afflalo, IMO. The secondary ballhander thing is a concern I have with nearly all the available SG options, so that doesn't break Hamilton for me. The one thing Hamilton WILL do is force opponents to stay honest on all 5 of our players, rather than cheating off Bogans to double Rose.


----------



## BenDengGo

*Re: Rip Hamilton Waived*

the "other forum" is reporting that hamilton to chicago is a lock.

rip is definatly an upgrade on the sg spot, but the bulls could have looked for reggie williams to who is a younger an better shooter.

bogans will get waived i think, he had an unguaranteed contract, also i guess brewer will be traded if the bulls can find a taker.

rose / watson
hamilton / korver
deng / brewer / butler
boozer / gibson
noah / asik

is jimmy butler any good? can he replace brewer, if the bulls decide to trade him for a playmaker or vets?


----------



## thebizkit69u

*Re: Rip Hamilton Waived*

Please don't tell me Rip Hamilton is getting the Full MLE, what a joke if thats the case. 

I at least hope they split the MLE between RIP and Josh Howard, there is value in guys who can eat up some minutes so Deng and Rose don't play 40 minutes a damn game in a shortened season.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK

*Re: Rip Hamilton Waived*

Slight improvement IF this is the direction the Bulls are going in. Not the move that's going to get them past Miami, as the Heat have done a solid job of collecting pieces thus far in free agency(except of course, the Eddy Curry piece but he's expendable).


----------



## thebizkit69u

*Re: Rip Hamilton Waived*



SWIFTSLICK said:


> Slight improvement IF this is the direction the Bulls are going in. Not the move that's going to get them past Miami, as the Heat have done a solid job of collecting pieces thus far in free agency(except of course, the Eddy Curry piece but he's expendable).


The Shane Battier signing is not even comparable, it is so far and away a better pickup than Rip going to the Bulls. The Eddy Curry is laughable to most but its one of those moves that can only help and not hurt, if the guy is in shape at the very least that's a plus pickup and if he plays up to his potential he will be resting his junk on Noah's head all season long. 

So lets sum the Bulls so far

Drafted a Euro who might not even play in the NBA
Drafted a second round defensive specialist in the first round
Signed a locker room cancer and past his prime spot up shooting 2...


----------



## yodurk

*Re: Rip Hamilton Waived*



thebizkit69u said:


> The Shane Battier signing is not even comparable, it is so far and away a better pickup than Rip going to the Bulls. The Eddy Curry is laughable to most but its one of those moves that can only help and not hurt, if the guy is in shape at the very least that's a plus pickup and if he plays up to his potential he will be resting his junk on Noah's head all season long.


That is the glass half empty view if I've ever seen it.

Shane Battier is the same age as Rip Hamilton (6 months younger if you want to get technical), but less talented and plays the same position as the Heat's best player. How is that a better pick up?

Eddy Curry can, in fact, hurt the Heat quite badly if they try to play him more than 5 minutes a game. I am looking forward to Rose getting easy layups against his interior D if they plan to play him.

The Bulls now have a reliable 4th option on offense (perfect role for Hamilton at this point in his career), and opposing teams can no longer cheat on our starting 2-guard. We also have Brewer as the ideal backup, so they will split minutes almost down the middle.

Apparently Rip is only getting a 2-yr contract if the rumors are true. 2 years, $10M is a very movable contract if it doesn't work out. What's not to like? I would take this over J-Rich or Crawford wanting above MLE money for 3+ seasons.


----------



## Pay Ton

*Re: Rip Hamilton Waived*

It's not a horrible acquisition, but I'm underwhelmed at the Bulls (apparent) lack of aggressiveness during this shortened offseason.

I know we had a longer break, but surely somebody in the Bulls front office has to have remembered the playoffs last year.

I can't bring myself to believe that the front office thinks this team can win the title this year, otherwise they are purely delusional.

So my only conclusion is that they are conceding this season for another year of solid contention.

The problem is, sooner or later they're going to need to make a move, because, unfortunately, one of our core pieces is an older, injury prone player who's not going to be getting any better, and if we concede this season that core piece is only going to get older and worse, and pretty soon he won't be a core piece at all.

And then we're stuck where we were before, without a post presence, except Rose is older and needing a new contract. 

It just seems like the Bulls front office either thinks this team is good enough, or that eventually, the pieces will come because we're a favorable destination for players.

The problem is, we're not good enough, and the pieces haven't been coming, and right now we're as attractive as we've been in a long time. In a few seasons, we won't be as attractive as we are now, if we just stand pat and still have an older Boozer as one of our core pieces.

Sorry for the glum post, but I'm very disillusioned with the way this team is going about their business.


----------



## PD

*Re: Rip Hamilton Waived*

i am glad that we are finally getting someone, and someone who fits our team. I would rather hearing Howard is coming to Chicago but I would take Rip. Lets bring Billups on too to back up Rose. I would hate to see him join Miami.


----------



## garnett

*Re: Rip Hamilton Waived*



Pay Ton said:


> It's not a horrible acquisition, but I'm underwhelmed at the Bulls (apparent) lack of aggressiveness during this shortened offseason.
> 
> I know we had a longer break, but surely somebody in the Bulls front office has to have remembered the playoffs last year.
> 
> I can't bring myself to believe that the front office thinks this team can win the title this year, otherwise they are purely delusional.
> 
> So my only conclusion is that they are conceding this season for another year of solid contention.
> 
> The problem is, sooner or later they're going to need to make a move, because, unfortunately, one of our core pieces is an older, injury prone player who's not going to be getting any better, and if we concede this season that core piece is only going to get older and worse, and pretty soon he won't be a core piece at all.
> 
> And then we're stuck where we were before, without a post presence, except Rose is older and needing a new contract.
> 
> It just seems like the Bulls front office either thinks this team is good enough, or that eventually, the pieces will come because we're a favorable destination for players.
> 
> The problem is, we're not good enough, and the pieces haven't been coming, and right now we're as attractive as we've been in a long time. In a few seasons, we won't be as attractive as we are now, if we just stand pat and still have an older Boozer as one of our core pieces.
> 
> Sorry for the glum post, but I'm very disillusioned with the way this team is going about their business.


That's pretty much how I feel about it as well. With all the options out there, to think we all waited six months for Rip Hamilton is an anti climax to say the least and it's taken a little bit of excitement away from this season because I thought we would get a quality starting SG and be right up there, but instead we went the cheap option.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK

*Re: Rip Hamilton Waived*



thebizkit69u said:


> The Shane Battier signing is not even comparable, it is so far and away a better pickup than Rip going to the Bulls. The Eddy Curry is laughable to most but its one of those moves that can only help and not hurt, if the guy is in shape at the very least that's a plus pickup and if he plays up to his potential he will be resting his junk on Noah's head all season long.
> 
> So lets sum the Bulls so far
> 
> Drafted a Euro who might not even play in the NBA
> Drafted a second round defensive specialist in the first round
> Signed a locker room cancer and past his prime spot up shooting 2...


That's the Bulls doing their usual bang up job. 

Miami has clearly gotten the better of the Bulls. Yet again. Shane Battier clearly helps the Heat (who were a good defensive team) get better on the Defensive end. While he plays the same position as LBJ, It can also help with match-ups as LBJ could slide over to the PG position if Spoelstra decides to put them both in the lineup together. And as we all know, when D.Rose played against LBJ he wasn't his usual explosive self. 

Rip Hamilton does not have that kind of versatility, he is what he is. A spot up shooter that doesn't create his own shot. If we got the 2003-04 version i'd be happier with this move. But we didn't, we got a past-his-prime, holding on to past glories, wannabe hanger-on. And that doesn't bode well for the Bulls. We don't need a stop gap player (which is exactly what Rip is) that'll walk away in two years. 

We need a SG that can grow and progress with Derrick Rose. Not just a spot up shooter, but someone that can make the defense honest. Someone who can drive the lane, and play hard aggressive defense when needed. Being a high character guy wouldn't hurt either. Someone he can run with for YEARS. Not a guy on the downside of his career just looking for a quick fix title shot. 

The guy we need is out there, it's Arron Afflalo. But since Gar/Pax are either unable to make a deal for him, or unwilling, we're stuck with castoffs. And signing a throw away player is not something to be proud of.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK

*Re: Rip Hamilton Waived*



Pay Ton said:


> Sorry for the glum post, but I'm very disillusioned with the way this team is going about their business.


Never apologize for telling the truth. It's sorely needed here. We can't build our hopes up with false optimism. Because in the end our fan base will come crashing back to reality (much like game 5 of the ECF did to MOST of us). No apology needed.


----------



## yodurk

*Re: Rip Hamilton Waived*



SWIFTSLICK said:


> We need a SG that can grow and progress with Derrick Rose.


Can you tell me who that guy is? I really don't see anyone out there unless Eric Gordon becomes available. What I see are about 6-8 shooting guards who are roughly on the same level in terms of current production. We opted for the one who allows us the most flexibility, and who actually wants to be here to win, not just cash a paycheck. 

Afflalo was so underrated, he has now become overrated. Afflalo is a good defender who is merely an opportunistic scorer. I assure you he will sign an inflated deal that we couldn't afford when there are 4 other $10M+ per year players in the Bulls starting lineup.


----------



## Dornado

From the Sun Times



> Derrick Rose said he won’t try to persuade Rip Hamilton or any other free agents to join the Bulls. In Hamilton’s case, he wouldn’t have had to anyway. A deal between the Bulls and Hamilton, one of the prominent players on the Detroit Pistons’ 2004 NBA champs, appears imminent, according to multiple reports.
> 
> Hamilton is expected to sign a two-year contract for about $10 million once his contract officially has been bought out by the Pistons.
> 
> “That’s never been my style,” Rose said when asked if he would recruit free agents. “The city and the Chicago Bulls speak for itself. It’s a great market, the team is great, we’ve got the best fans in the world. Every arena we go to we’ve at least got 30 percent, 50 percent of the arena.”


http://www.suntimes.com/sports/9369951-419/rip-hamilton-nearing-deal-with-bulls.html

So pretty much the full MLE for two years. This move is growing on me, though I still think we need another ballhandler/shot creator.

This starting lineup still seems like it can hang with anyone to me:

PG: Rose
SG: Hamilton
SF: Deng
PF: Boozer
C: Noah


----------



## ATLien

Any chance ATL-Chicago can work out a S&T


----------



## thebizkit69u

Terrible move, he would have signed for less. Why the hell give this guy the full MLE when he probably would have split it with someone else, the guy is a locker room cancer and a shell of himself as a player. 

Giving him the full MLE basically is it, the Bulls are done making moves imo.


----------



## Dornado

I love how you just assume he would have signed for less... I also love this weird world where Bulls management is apparently super cheap... and yet you think we're simultaneously overpaying Rip Hamilton without negotiating... I get that your general posting style is to be overwhelmingly negative, but I'm not so sure you can have it both ways.


----------



## King Joseus

Every move is the wrong move. There is always a better move. The season is a wash. We shouldn't even play the games. Every other team is going to win the championship.


----------



## yodurk

thebizkit69u said:


> Terrible move, he would have signed for less. Why the hell give this guy the full MLE when he probably would have split it with someone else, the guy is a locker room cancer and a shell of himself as a player.
> 
> Giving him the full MLE basically is it, the Bulls are done making moves imo.


The key is that it's 2 years. Sometimes the # of years on a contract is more important than debating the dollars and cents of each year on the deal. I would not have liked this as much with a 3-4 year deal. Especially in a lockout shortened season, 2 years will blow by fast and if he doesn't work out, he will be easy to move. Rip is merely a stop gap, yet still a major upgrade over what we were floating out there last season.


----------



## yodurk

King Joseus said:


> Every move is the wrong move. There is always a better move. The season is a wash. We shouldn't even play the games. Every other team is going to win the championship.


Yeah no kidding. Let's appreciate what we have. The Bulls are pretty clearly among the top 5 most healthy and stable franchises right now and returning virtually the entire 62-win team. Good health is always the key for any team, so as long as that's on our side, this will be a fun ride.


----------



## thebizkit69u

Dornado said:


> I love how you just assume he would have signed for less... I also love this weird world where Bulls management is apparently super cheap... and yet you think we're simultaneously overpaying Rip Hamilton without negotiating... I get that your general posting style is to be overwhelmingly negative, but I'm not so sure you can have it both ways.


IT MAKES NO DAMN SENSE?

A team that prides itself in having great locker room guys and avoiding others because of the negative baggage they supposedly carry (JR Smith, T-Mac, J-Richardson, etc) only to sign one of the worst locker room influences in the past 2 seasons? 

This is a guy who basically stopped giving a crap the last 2 seasons, he has shown a big drop in his shooting percentage and is not the defender he used to be. There is a reason why the Bulls where basically the only damn team truly interested in the guy, hes a cancer and hopefully it won't come back to bite us in the ass. 

You want to do cartwheels for a washed up player go ahead, I could care less.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Those talking about the Battier signing not helping the Heat = wrong. Dude can guard SG's, SF's, and most PF's. Considering James and Wade can also cover a wide variety of players, they now have an extremely flexible (and talented)rotation of backcourt players and wings (at least on the surface). Battier is a lethal three point shooter, capable passer, and a defensive playmaker. Rarely turns the ball over too, great fit for the Heat.


----------



## thebizkit69u

BlakeJesus said:


> Those talking about the Battier signing not helping the Heat = wrong. Dude can guard SG's, SF's, and most PF's. Considering James and Wade can also cover a wide variety of players, they now have an extremely flexible (and talented)rotation of backcourt players and wings (at least on the surface). Battier is a lethal three point shooter, capable passer, and a defensive playmaker. Rarely turns the ball over too, great fit for the Heat.


I agree, its a great move to make the best defense in the NBA even better and more flexible.


----------



## Dornado

Why the assumption that the Bulls were the only team interested in Hamilton? That runs contrary to what I've read, at least.


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: Rip Hamilton Waived*



HB said:


> There goes all that talk about VC coming. Rip makes more sense.


Totally agree here with this. I'm curious to see how Hamilton plays in the back court with Rose.


----------



## jnrjr79

thebizkit69u said:


> Terrible move, he would have signed for less. Why the hell give this guy the full MLE when he probably would have split it with someone else, the guy is a locker room cancer and a shell of himself as a player.
> 
> Giving him the full MLE basically is it, the Bulls are done making moves imo.



Weird point of view.


----------



## CavsNut96

Bulls should go after OJ Mayo he a better match for Drose and is a lot younger and would make for a longer run. Get rid of Boozer. I care so much because the last thing I want to see is Lebron get a ring. In the past we had differnces but Chicago needs to get a better Boozer


----------



## Pay Ton

I mean, I'm okay with the pick up, but I've also sort of (unfortunately) developed a defeatist attitude when it comes to the Bulls offseason pick ups. I've come to expect that we'll either not get the player we want, or simply want the wrong player.

Thankfully we're pretty good at drafting players.

I hope Jimmy Butler becomes a surprise.


----------



## bullsger

ESPN.com



> The Detroit Pistons have waived Richard Hamilton.
> 
> The move was made Monday after both sides agreed to terms of a buyout, which saved the rebuilding team $4 million in salary cap space this season and $4 million more next season.
> 
> [...]
> 
> The native of Coatesville, Pa., is expected to land with the Chicago Bulls.


----------



## Ragingbull33

OJ Mayo was the player we should have targeted, Rip is an improvement, but not one that will bring us a championship. I don't think Pax/Gar and Reinsdorf will ever do what it takes to win it all.


----------



## PD

Historically, the Bulls management seems to be a couple of steps behind or is too calculated. However, i tend to think that they are doing very well this year to keep things from the media. I am sure they went/are after Howard but dont want to ruin the team chemistry so they haven't made it public. I respect that. Rip, lets join us


----------



## Ragingbull33

PD said:


> Historically, the Bulls management seems to be a couple of steps behind or is too calculated. However, i tend to think that they are doing very well this year to keep things from the media. I am sure they went/are after Howard but dont want to ruin the team chemistry so they haven't made it public. I respect that. Rip, lets join us


Good point re: chemistry, but they may not have gone very far in their pursuit at all, we'll never know.


----------



## PD

48 hrs yet? Its Wednesday.


----------



## thebizkit69u

> @ripcityhamilton: "Got my list narrowed down to 3 teams. 17 hours until I clear waivers. Can't wait Yesssssirr. @ripcityhamilton: "Got my list narrowed down to 3 teams. 17 hours until I clear waivers. Can't wait Yesssssirr.


Doesn't sound like a lock to me.


----------



## PD

thebizkit69u said:


> Doesn't sound like a lock to me.


totally agree with you. I am sure there are teams calling him beside us. I could see contending teams like Orlando, Boston, and the Lakers wanting him. Miami obviously has called although I highly doubt that there are enough minutes. The Nets and other teams with cap can offer him more. If someone offered him $30/3 years, I wouldn't expect him to turn it down. 

However, I can also see that he is just saying that until he signs with us, so no one puts a claim on him like Billups. Over the years, it seems like teams would do that. Look at what the Clippers did to Billups.

We do have the most interesting package. CONTENDING AND STARTING. And close to DETROIT, where he has resided in the past 9 years. AND we are in the same conference, so he will get to beat his FORMER team up. JUST SAYING!


----------



## bullsger

thebizkit69u said:


> Doesn't sound like a lock to me.


I'm concerned about this. Do the Bulls have a plan B if he signs with another team?


----------



## PD

bullsger said:


> I'm concerned about this. Do the Bulls have a plan B if he signs with another team?


Crawford...he seems to be running out of options. 4 years starting at the MLE would probably do it.

Affalo...Denver just made a huge commitment to Nene ($67/5 years). Do they want to spend another $40/5 years on Affalo?


----------



## thebizkit69u

PD said:


> Crawford...he seems to be running out of options. 4 years starting at the MLE would probably do it.
> 
> Affalo...Denver just made a huge commitment to Nene ($67/5 years). Do they want to spend another $40/5 years on Affalo?


All these options sound WAY better than signing RIP in the first place but honestly if an aging player like Rip decides not to come here, we might as well just give up on Free Agency. The third largest market in the NBA can't even sign Richard Hamilton, ugh.


----------



## bullsger

thebizkit69u said:


> All these options sound WAY better than signing RIP in the first place but honestly if an aging player like Rip decides not to come here, we might as well just give up on Free Agency. The third largest market in the NBA can't even sign Richard Hamilton, ugh.


Right, if Bulls can't sign Hamilton then something going really really a wrong way. Not sure why...

Or perhaps Bulls don't sign Hamilton, because they can get Affalo or Crawford or someone else...


----------



## bullsger

http://twitter.com/ripcityhamilton?_twitter_noscript=1



> ripcityhamilton Rip Hamilton
> Down to 2.........


----------



## thebizkit69u

LOL who would have thought we would be on the edge of our seats for a player like Rip Hamilton. Its so sad that honestly all we can do is laugh, I'm honestly all for closing the proverbial basketball border of Chicago and going as is. 

I'll take our guys over these divas. Let Chris Bosh cry like a bitchc and Lebron hang on Wades nuts while Dwight Howard play's meaningless ball in a crap city in NJ before he moves to the overrated city of NY and become the step sister of the Knicks.


----------



## PD

A person familiar with the situation says former Detroit Pistons guard Richard Hamilton is closing in on a three-year, $15-million deal with the Chicago Bulls. 

http://www.freep.com/article/201112.../Richard-Hamilton-close-15-million-deal-Bulls

Finally, someone is coming...GO BULLS!


----------



## thebizkit69u

What happened to the 2 year 10 million deal?


----------



## Pay Ton

thebizkit69u said:


> What happened to the 2 year 10 million deal?


I heard it's a three year contract with an option on the third year.


----------



## narek

thebizkit69u said:


> What happened to the 2 year 10 million deal?


Third year is a team option, according to the Tribune story.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...-1215-bulls-chicago--20111215,0,5903808.story


----------



## Dornado

I like the fact that it is a team option in the third year... Rip Hamilton may be a guy like Reggie Miller who can stick around and stay effective for a few years, we'll see... I'm trying to stay optimistic.


----------



## King Joseus

Gotta stay positive. If Rip and Boozer have their act together this year, I think we can beat the Heat. In Rose we trust.


----------



## Dornado

I just hope Rip has some juice left... if he's anywhere near the Rip of old I have no doubt that Rose will get him the rock on time and that he'll relieve some of the defensive pressure teams were able to apply to Rose last year.

We could still use another guy who can handle the ball, but the roster is pretty full at this point.


----------



## PD

Dornado said:


> I just hope Rip has some juice left... if he's anywhere near the Rip of old I have no doubt that Rose will get him the rock on time and that he'll relieve some of the defensive pressure teams were able to apply to Rose last year.
> 
> We could still use another guy who can handle the ball, but the roster is pretty full at this point.


I have no doubt that he still has some juice. Guys like him and Ray Allen can play longer than a typical player. As for someone who can handle the ball, we struggled in the playoffs cuz teams were collapsing Rose. With Rip, people will not be able to do that much. Both Rip and Deng can shoot. Boozer is also healthy. I am very excited unless someone tells me that Howard was coming.


----------



## mvP to the Wee

Good deal. Bulls were something like 26-2 when Bogans scored 6 or more, I'm sure Hamilton can do that


----------



## yodurk

People forget way too easily just how little we got from the 2-guard position last year. Even if Rip gives us just 25 minutes per game and 12 ppg, that is a major upgrade. The Heat didn't need to pay ANY attention to defending our 2-guard position last year in the playoffs. Even a 33/34 year old Rip Hamilton, they will need to defend. Also, several of the Heat reporters are scared of Rip because apparently he gets under Wade's skin on both sides of the court.

Lastly, note this doesn't preclude us from signing JR Smith in March to the league minimum to boost our bench scoring and 3-pt shooting. I thought it was pretty clear that JR wants to come to Chicago and nobody will have more the the league min to offer that late in the season. 

Either way, this team is going to win some games...


----------



## jnrjr79

thebizkit69u said:


> LOL who would have thought we would be on the edge of our seats for a player like Rip Hamilton. Its so sad that honestly all we can do is laugh, I'm honestly all for closing the proverbial basketball border of Chicago and going as is.
> 
> I'll take our guys over these divas. Let Chris Bosh cry like a bitchc and Lebron hang on Wades nuts while Dwight Howard play's meaningless ball in a crap city in NJ before he moves to the overrated city of NY and become the step sister of the Knicks.



I fail to see how it is sad that we're excited about Rip. We played 4 on 5 on the offensive end all last year. We just replaced Bogans with a 3-time All-Star & NBA champ who has averaged 17+ PPG over the course of his career. Further, the Bulls were able to do it without having to commit to 4 years. This is an excellent signing. The simple fact is the Bulls had the best record in the NBA last year. This is a rather complete roster, and there's no sense in desiring transactions just for the sake of doing them. We're ready to roll.

Obviously, when Howard comes back on the market, you still pick up the phone and see what it would take, but if he wants to play meaningless ball in NJ, let him.


----------



## bullsger

yodurk said:


> Lastly, note this doesn't preclude us from signing JR Smith in March to the league minimum to boost our bench scoring and 3-pt shooting. I thought it was pretty clear that JR wants to come to Chicago and nobody will have more the the league min to offer that late in the season.
> 
> Either way, this team is going to win some games...


Is JR Smith playing elsewhere at the moment?


----------



## thebizkit69u

jnrjr79 said:


> I fail to see how it is sad that we're excited about Rip. We played 4 on 5 on the offensive end all last year. We just replaced Bogans with a 3-time All-Star & NBA champ who has averaged 17+ PPG over the course of his career. Further, the Bulls were able to do it without having to commit to 4 years. This is an excellent signing. The simple fact is the Bulls had the best record in the NBA last year. This is a rather complete roster, and there's no sense in desiring transactions just for the sake of doing them. We're ready to roll.
> 
> Obviously, when Howard comes back on the market, you still pick up the phone and see what it would take, but if he wants to play meaningless ball in NJ, let him.


Well lets not look at Rips whole career since we aren't getting a young Rip Hamilton, the truth is we are getting a worse defender than Bogans which is true but obviously Rip is a much better offensive player which makes it a wash, but lets look at the numbers.

Richard Hamilton's last 2 seasons
46 games 40%fg
52 games 42%fg

His game is based on running around picks and curls, for a 33+ year old to do that game in and game out does take a toll. I'm not saying its a horrible signing, it helps but its nothing to be excited about. This season is going to take a toll on the older players, soo many back to back's and even some back to back to back nights, I would be VERY surprised if Rip Hamilton plays injury free basketball this season.


----------



## jnrjr79

thebizkit69u said:


> Well lets not look at Rips whole career since we aren't getting a young Rip Hamilton, the truth is we are getting a worse defender than Bogans which is true but obviously Rip is a much better offensive player which makes it a wash, but lets look at the numbers.
> 
> Richard Hamilton's last 2 seasons
> 46 games 40%fg
> 52 games 42%fg
> 
> His game is based on running around picks and curls, for a 33+ year old to do that game in and game out does take a toll. I'm not saying its a horrible signing, it helps but its nothing to be excited about. This season is going to take a toll on the older players, soo many back to back's and even some back to back to back nights, I would be VERY surprised if Rip Hamilton plays injury free basketball this season.



Rip and Bogans is a "wash"? Give me a break. This is a marked improvement, not a wash.


----------



## jnrjr79

bullsger said:


> Is JR Smith playing elsewhere at the moment?


China.


----------



## bullsger

jnrjr79 said:


> China.


Oh. Thank you.


----------



## thebizkit69u

jnrjr79 said:


> Rip and Bogans is a "wash"? Give me a break. This is a marked improvement, not a wash.


I said the whole defense vs Offense match up is a wash. Its an upgrade for sure but nothing worth getting excited about, he is a shell of a player, people need to understand that we aren't getting an 18ppg guy, well he might average 18 ppg and shoot like 39% but aren't getting that good of a player back.

Does it help sure, can it hurt maybe not but like I said I doubt he makes it a full season.


----------



## jnrjr79

thebizkit69u said:


> I said the whole defense vs Offense match up is a wash. Its an upgrade for sure but nothing worth getting excited about, he is a shell of a player, people need to understand that we aren't getting an 18ppg guy, well he might average 18 ppg and shoot like 39% but aren't getting that good of a player back.
> 
> Does it help sure, can it hurt maybe not but like I said I doubt he makes it a full season.



The defense vs. offense does not wash. The gap between Hamilton & Bogans on defense is much smaller than the gap on offense.

There is also no reason to suspect we aren't getting a guy who will score 18 PPG, except that he'll be surrounded by better scorers in Rose, Boozer, and Deng, and may not therefore need to score at that clip. Hell, he averaged 14 PPG on 43% shooting in just 27 minutes/game last year. Excluding last year when his situation in Detroit was in turmoil and his rookie season, he's averaged between 17 and 21 PPG every single season.

What, in your mind, is "worth getting excited about?" The Bulls had the best record in the NBA last year and made it to the conference finals. They just made a significant upgrade to their starting lineup and are returning all the important pieces from last season. When, exactly, are we entitled to be excited? 

I think some people have been watching the Bulls rebuild for so long, they can't get out of rebuilding mode and now realize the Bulls have an essentially complete roster ready to compete at a high level.

The Bulls signed the best available free agent 2 guard, fixing the only glaring deficiency in their lineup. I'm going to go ahead and be excited about it.


----------



## giusd

In the most respectful way Bogan's D is just not that great and i think it a stretch to suggest he is a better defender that Rip? And Rip help D is much better than Bogan's who really just focuses on his man. Finally, Bogan's is like what 6'3" while Rip is every bit of 6'7" and will match up much better than Bogan's against bigger SG's. And lest be clear Bogan's got smoked when he was matched up against taller SG.

And it is well known that Rip is a total fitness nut and still likes to run a hard mile each morning and i am sure i read someplace he sitll does this around a 4:45 mile? Think about that. And you cant compare what Rip will do on the bulls based on his last two years at Det with a small ball team and the worst coach in the nba. I mean that team was a joke. With the bulls Rip will get much better shots and feed off of Rose's game. My guess is Rip has a real rebirth season. But of course these are just my opinion.


----------



## thebizkit69u

Well bad coaching doesn't make you shoot under 40%. You factor in age and the way he plays, its perfectly fair to look at his last two years and come away with the conclusion that hes a declining player. 

That being said, when talking about Bogans defense vs Rips offense I was going by what Rip has been doing the last 2 years, Rip has been non existent on defense and offensively hes been incredibly inefficient. IF Rip shoots at least 44% its a different story but I'm going to hold on to what ive seen the last 2 years until I'm proven wrong, and I do hope I'm proven wrong. 

I hope the opinion of a rebirth becomes a reality because if he plays the way he did in his prime this is a great pickup.... I just doubt hes got a ton left.


----------



## PD

thebizkit69u said:


> Well bad coaching doesn't make you shoot under 40%. You factor in age and the way he plays, its perfectly fair to look at his last two years and come away with the conclusion that hes a declining player.
> 
> That being said, when talking about Bogans defense vs Rips offense I was going by what Rip has been doing the last 2 years, Rip has been non existent on defense and offensively hes been incredibly inefficient. IF Rip shoots at least 44% its a different story but I'm going to hold on to what ive seen the last 2 years until I'm proven wrong, and I do hope I'm proven wrong.
> 
> I hope the opinion of a rebirth becomes a reality because if he plays the way he did in his prime this is a great pickup.... I just doubt hes got a ton left.


To an extent, we do have to take into considerations the situation that he has been in the last two years. I would argue that with a team like Chicago, he will have a better efficiency. Defense will not be able to collapse on him as much. He is no longer the focal scorer, so he will not be doubled team as much. I do agree that with his age, he will not be as fast or mobile. However, we are talking about a guy who makes a living at shooting like Ray Allen. These guys don't age as fast in the basketball world. 

Personally, I would be happy if he averages 15 ppg and takes one defender away from Rose.


----------



## thebizkit69u

PD said:


> To an extent, we do have to take into considerations the situation that he has been in the last two years. I would argue that with a team like Chicago, he will have a better efficiency. Defense will not be able to collapse on him as much. He is no longer the focal scorer, so he will not be doubled team as much. I do agree that with his age, he will not be as fast or mobile. However, we are talking about a guy who makes a living at shooting like Ray Allen. These guys don't age as fast in the basketball world.
> 
> Personally, I would be happy if he averages 15 ppg and takes one defender away from Rose.


let's be honest richard hamilton was not doubled in detroit, he played with decent shooters in Ben Gordon, Charlie v and Stuckney was another offensive option. richard hamilton just did not shoot well, with age running around screens all day catches up to you, I dont see a Ray Allen comparison because for one Ray is historically one of the greatest shooters in history.


----------



## jnrjr79

thebizkit69u said:


> That being said, when talking about Bogans defense vs Rips offense I was going by what Rip has been doing the last 2 years, Rip has been non existent on defense and offensively hes been incredibly inefficient. IF Rip shoots at least 44% its a different story but I'm going to hold on to what ive seen the last 2 years until I'm proven wrong, and I do hope I'm proven wrong.



He shot 43% last year. The 1% difference is what success vs. failure relies upon?


----------



## thebizkit69u

jnrjr79 said:


> He shot 43% last year. The 1% difference is what success vs. failure relies upon?


He shot 42% last year, but if you want to carry over the hundredth of a percent then Rip needs to shoot 45% then.


----------



## jnrjr79

thebizkit69u said:


> He shot 42% last year, but if you want to carry over the hundredth of a percent then Rip needs to shoot 45% then.



42.9% is a lot closer to 43% than 42%. The general point, though, is that 44% isn't drastically higher or something one couldn't reasonable expect to be achieved.


----------



## thebizkit69u

jnrjr79 said:


> 42.9% is a lot closer to 43% than 42%. The general point, though, is that 44% isn't drastically higher or something one couldn't reasonable expect to be achieved.


Well then we agree that the expectation of shooting 44.9% isn't all that hard then. If he does that I think its a good pick up.


----------



## BenDengGo

if the bulls decide to amnestie boozer next season, they can extend taj and asik. 
there are also a lot of quality free agent sg next season. afflalo (looks like he'll take the qo), nick young, allen...

mid season i'd like the bulls to try out azubuike. if his knees are healed he'd be a good fit.

also how about ethan thomas as the big body of the bench, does he have anything left in the tank?
joe smith could be an option too.


----------



## Job

Who will start at shooting guard?


----------



## Firefight

Job said:


> Who will start at shooting guard?



Hamilton will be the starting SG for 2 reasons. 1)They want more shooting/offense on the floor with Rose and 2) they want to keep that 2nd unit from last year, the "BenchMob" together.


----------



## Job

Firefight said:


> Hamilton will be the starting SG for 2 reasons. 1)They want more shooting/offense on the floor with Rose and 2) they want to keep that 2nd unit from last year, the "BenchMob" together.


Makes me feel better to know that Hamilton is going to start.


----------



## yodurk

Firefight said:


> Hamilton will be the starting SG for 2 reasons. 1)They want more shooting/offense on the floor with Rose and 2) they want to keep that 2nd unit from last year, the "BenchMob" together.


Hamilton looking mighty fine in that starting lineup. The whole team looks better offensively. No more Bogans effect, thank goodness. 

I agree about the bench mob; dare I say, even more beastly defensively than last year? Watson, Brewer, Butler, Taj, Asik...our opponents' 2nd units don't stand a chance to score.

Bulls are primed for a great season. And with Derrick extended, no distractions. Just gotta stay healthy!


----------



## Good Hope

Go Bulls!

Very happy about Rip joining us. He's going to be huge. Multiplicative, not additive effect.


----------

